# 'Berry from the Shore



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Now that schools out for the summer, I'm gonna be headed up to the berry for a little fishing action this next weekend with one of my buddies. Planning on fishing all day saturday and sunday. I've never been fishing at the berry (well I went once after I had shot my buck), and was wondering if you had any late spring/early summer trout tips for me? I won't have a boat, and was hoping I might get a few tips on some general areas, and maybe some tackle that's working well. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Haws Point has always been good to me. Chicken Creek has produced also. I'm a cheese chucker most of the time, so a filled water bubble, swivel and 2' of leader line with a #16 treble hook with powerbait does the trick from the shore. Garlic, Natural and Sherbet are probably my favorites.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd hit Chicken Creek (not east chicken creek).

I dont like powerbait when the water is this cold, it turns too hard (IMO). A nice night crawler would be the bomb


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

We had great success near the Soldier Creek Campground this past weekend using Garlic, Regular and Salmon Egg flavored PowerBait.

2-3' leader, swivel, 1/4oz + of sliding sinkers and you're good to go. Just try to get it out there as far as you can from shore and you should have some luck with that recipe.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I'd hit Chicken Creek (not east chicken creek).
> 
> I dont like powerbait when the water is this cold, it turns too hard (IMO). A nice night crawler would be the bomb
> 
> -DallanC


We killed it at chicken creek last week with powerbait.corn and sherbet they would not leave it alone. We had one guy using worms he did not fair so well.2 hours into it he switched total fish count on the day 34 between 3 of us great times


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

just sent SEKRET BAIT pm :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I'd hit Chicken Creek (not east chicken creek).
> 
> I dont like powerbait when the water is this cold, it turns too hard (IMO). A nice night crawler would be the bomb
> 
> -DallanC


We killed it at chicken creek last week with powerbait.corn and sherbet they would not leave it alone. We had one guy using worms he did not fair so well.2 hours into it he switched total fish count on the day 34 between 3 of us great times


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Appreciate the replies. Wasn't looking for everyones secret baits or locations just some general direction. I tried a search and it seems like most everyone fishes from boats at the berry. I'll post some pics if I find some success!:grin:


----------

